
Twitter Does 19 Billion Searches Per Month, Beating Yahoo & Bing (Sort Of) - azharcs
http://searchengineland.com/twitter-does-19-billion-searches-per-month-39988
======
pierrefar
According to these numbers, Twitter is bigger than Yahoo and Bing _combined_!

